# Pool Automation



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Team,
I have a vacation rental home that has both Pool and Jaccuzi. Pool also heating system. 
Currenlty they all are manual, no automation is involved. To start the Jacuzzi, the guest need to perform 3 steps and undo the same steps when they are done. At times, I am getting into trouble when they don't follow the instructions and or something is wrong. 

I am looking for the options to simply the system so that guests can have one step to turn on/off the Jacuzzi, etc. 

What are my options? 

I know one option is to install iAqua system so that I can control everything remotely.. I am not sure how much this will cost.

Are there any other options? I would like to explore all options before considering an option.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

None that I know of that can work without the operator being on site. May have to do a year in/out, ROI on the cost of the WIFI controller vs. tenant neglect =wasted utility costs. And no one will ever be guaranteed a tenant or guest will ever operate even the simplest controls, as needed before the leave.

And I am fairly certain there are "innovative" electricians/electronic techs out here, that can come up with a "home made" wired remotely controlled system. But one has to consider their labor /material costs when its all done and in operation. Will there be easily accessible and replaceable parts for future maintenance of the home made system ? 

Plus as a property owner, one needs to remember that whenever people have access to water and electrical components there should always be the safety factor of the control system taken in to consideration..

And to consider the possibility of when using a home made system that may get misused by intent or accident... could it result in harm, loss of life, property and even litigation ? 

So IMO, I would stay with a pro designed, off site factory WIFI system of choice within budget. I know as noted in the OP, they are $$$. But I believe that your property insurance company agent will probably agree with me at least. Good Luck to you. JMO

https://www.amazon.com/Hayward-HLBASE-OmniLogic-Backyward-Automation/dp/B00ZSA1NZI/ref=sr_1_4?crid=18XNYGR53MACO&keywords=wifi+pool+control+panel&qid=1561893581&s=gateway&sprefix=pool+controls+wifi%5C%2Caps%2C184&sr=8-4


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> None that I know of that can work without the operator being on site. May have to do a year in/out, ROI on the cost of the WIFI controller vs. tenant neglect =wasted utility costs. And no one will ever be guaranteed a tenant or guest will ever operate even the simplest controls, as needed before the leave.
> 
> And I am fairly certain there are "innovative" electricians/electronic techs out here, that can come up with a "home made" wired remotely controlled system. But one has to consider their labor /material costs when its all done and in operation. Will there be easily accessible and replaceable parts for future maintenance of the home made system ?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I agree that I don't think there are more practical options other than a Wifi system.
Considering that is going to be the case, what are the best options in that space?
Hayward Sytems or iAqua link or something else?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I see now that I am the wrong person to give specific advice on your question here. As I am retired now, so I have no good reason to keep up with the modern, advancing technology in the automated pool equipment management sector. 

I know that Hayward and Pentair are good pool equipment companies, as I used their pumps/lighting equipment on the pools that I maintained many years ago. 

Maybe someone that installs the WIFI automated pool equipment systems will be along later to help. 

If no one can help on diy here, I would suggest contacting your local pool installer/maintenance/supply business and let them know what you are wanting to do. 

Doing so, may cost you a service charge for them to investigate your pool/spa setup. Or to give you a price to do the WIFI system while furnishing the parts, labor and programming to install the system the way you need it to work. 

But it may be a cheap service call for one to pay just to find out WIFI is too costly or too involved to do what they are wanting to do. Or find out after investing $500 - $1700 while buying a WIFI system on line, that it does not suit their needs OR, it will take MORE parts purchased $$$$...to work for them. 

Good Luck. JMO


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

If you dont need wifi access, you can use a simple programmable relay and some relays/contactors to do what you want (ie use a start button then all the equipment start in the right sequence,... but you must be able to do some electricity and programming.


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

carmusic said:


> If you dont need wifi access, you can use a simple programmable relay and some relays/contactors to do what you want (ie use a start button then all the equipment start in the right sequence,... but you must be able to do some electricity and programming.


Thank you for providing this option as well. I believe in this method, I still need to change the valves so that they can turn on and turn off automatically, right?


----------



## LC1001 (12 mo ago)

Hey there! 

I'm very interested in this post. Can you please provide the switching sequence?

LC


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

First, you need to list out all of your pool equipment [and how old they are] to determine what type of automation options are available. 

Next, if you have wifi in rental property, you can monitor and/or control things remotely. Also, the best practice is to post VERY SIMPLE step-by-step procedures for each desired function of the pool/spa equipment. Then, laminate these instructions and have 4-5 copies in your rental place. Then, if something goes wrong, you can monitor and change as needed. I also highly suggest [unless you live close] to have a pool professional on call. 

W/in the automation, there are industry standard safety features [no SPA/HEATER] on for more than 4 hrs w a timer countdown. You could change that to an hour, for example. 

If I were you, I would solicit bids from reputable pool companies in your rental area on what you want done. Check all references. Get 3-4 at a minimum. Get everything in writing and hold back the last big payment until everything is working, for at least 10 straight days....Also, read-up and do TONS of research on the front-end. If not, you'll do a lot on the back end reactively and it's a lot more expensive this way....good luck


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Thread is over 2 years old.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Mike Milam said:


> Thread is over 2 years old.


So am I - LOL thanks for letting me know...I usually look at the dates but didn'f on this one / done


----------

